# Turkey May Get Northern Syria



## tomahawk6 (29 Aug 2019)

Syria gets Russian air defense sytem and may now be in a position to give Turkey something they have wanted for a long time - part of their former empire back. 

https://www.jpost.com/Middle-East/Can-Turkey-seal-a-Russia-deal-and-get-Northern-Syria-too-600082


----------

